# Do you like your dealer?



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Who is your dealer? Do you like their service?


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Curious Joel said:


> Who is your dealer? Do you like their service?


Mine is Tulley BMW in Nashua, NH. They are pretty good, but they really dropped the ball when they installed my PDC system. One of the sensors is falling off, and they dinged my exhaust pipe!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

No


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Bobby Rahal BMW of South Hills: about 20 minutes from my house; absolutely horrible.

P&W BMW: in the city about 40 minutes from my house; pretty decent.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Kaz said:


> No


Why?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Mine is Vista in Coconut Creek FL, but I actually sold the car to myself when I worked there. I am not gonna say anything bad or good about them.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Curious Joel said:


> Mine is Tulley BMW in Nashua, NH. They are pretty good, but they really dropped the ball when they installed my PDC system. One of the sensors is falling off, and they dinged my exhaust pipe!


dropped the ball
sensor falling off
dinged exhaust pipe
They are pretty good, OK.
You are easy to please.

I like my dealer. I got a fair price for my car. When the warranty was over, I never went back.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

330Cane said:


> Mine is Vista in Coconut Creek FL, but I actually sold the car to myself when I worked there. I am not gonna say anything bad or good about them.


Did you get a decent deal and customer service or did you screw yourself? :rofl:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Fields BMW in Winter Park, FL. Fair deal, ideal salesman: 3 series MT driver, low/no pressure, no hidden surprises on the contract, up front and professional deal. 

Good service so far: One return for a checkup of a possible transmission rattle and got a loaner no problem with appointment. I like the ambience of the waiting room, free coffee and snacks. Car was ready on time said.

Parts dept first rate, asked for CCA discount on oil and filter and go it even though I forgot my card ("...Its ok, sir, that's not a problem.") Ordered a broken sun visor shade, they got the wrong one (naugahyde, needed fabric) and re-ordered it right away (stuff happens.)

Free hand/touchless car washes. (I did this once but prefer to hand wash.) The one time was when the car was in for the rattle, it was clean inside and out.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Jever said:


> Did you get a decent deal and customer service or did you screw yourself? :rofl:


I like to screw myself. 

But, I didn't get a better deal than any customer walking in off the street couldn't get.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

50% of the time they do a great job. 50% of the time they lie to me and fail to solve anything. But they always LOOK so clean and slick. Kinda like politicians, I guess.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

And... Last time I was at Service they changed the oil, etc., but FORGOT to re-set the indicator light, so now everytime I start the car it says I'm like 2,500 miles OVERDUE! *Morons!* I've been too busy working and dying my hair and other crap to bother with the hassle of getting it fixed.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

machmeter said:


> And... Last time I was at Service they changed the oil, etc., but FORGOT to re-set the indicator light, so now everytime I start the car it says I'm like 2,500 miles OVERDUE! *Morons!* I've been too busy working and dying my hair and other crap to bother with the hassle of getting it fixed.


I'll pay for and or do the oil change and reset the light if you would finally just post a full face pic of that avatar.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Jever said:


> I'll pay for and or do the oil change and reset the light if you would finally just post a full face pic of that avatar.


 :flipoff:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

machmeter said:


>


Alizee ownz your avitar. :flipoff:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

The Automaster in Shelburne, Vermont. No complaints whatsoever.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

Canbec BMW in Montreal, QC, Canada.

A super-great salesperson (Serge Moniz) who facilitates everything for me (parts, service, 3rd party stuff). If I have any issue/question/problem I call him first. By extension, I am very happy with my dealership.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Jever said:


> Alizee ownz your avitar. :flipoff:


Ha! I never heard or her, but I think you're right. I'm not nearly as thin as her but the hair is almost the same.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

machmeter said:


> Ha! I never heard or her, but I think you're right. I'm not nearly as thin as her but the hair is almost the same.


Just googled Alizee. Wow, elle est très jolie!


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

Curious Joel said:


> Who is your dealer? Do you like their service?


No.

I like some of the people at my local dealer, but sadly, the disorganization in the service department gives the whole place a bad name. I've turned my weekly schedule upside down to get the car in for a pre-scheduled visit, I call around mid-noon and told it will be ready at 5, only to show up and find out "they got behind" and it isn't ready after all. The kicker occured when I took the car in on Wed (before the sun came up), they didn't start looking at it until Thursday (we got busy), found the problem, but ordered the part Friday which couldn't arrive until the following Tuesday. IF they had checked the car Wed morning we would have been done Friday.

It's bad to say this, but I actually inspect the car when I do pick it up (another long story).

Conversly, a friend of mine has a newer 7 series and seems to get priority. He's in there more times over a few months than I have been in all year, but they really kiss up. No, my 30k isn't the same as 70k, but really - there are a lot more 3 series cars sold than 7s.

The problem may stem from the fact the service area can't accomidate the traffic. I've waited 30 minutes while they play musical cars just to get mine out. Other times I've needed a can opener just to pull it out myself. I always want to make a suggestion to improve the service experience because there are just too many things I see causing chaos that simple communication and organizational skills would eliminate.

The sales department isn't "bad", they make it very clear there is a division with the service and finance department. It's like they dont really want to get all that involved. Several people have left and I found them working somewhere else.

I want call them out just yet because I am in the middle of a negotiation, its in the Southeast and there is no other BMW dealership within 120 miles.

Maybe we should start a thread on how dealerships could improve?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

My local dealer is Newbold BMW/Toyota in O'Fallon, Illinois. Overall they have been pretty good. Appointments are easy to get, and even though I didn't buy my car there and it isn't under warrenty any more I still get a loaner and a military discount!  Their work is good, but the labor/parts are rather high. Their BMW parts guy is VERY good...like he has the ETK installed in his brain. 

Even with all the good things to say, they are expensive, so I only use them when I don't have enought time to get to the independant or I feel the problem isn't something I want to risk for 30+ miles through some pretty unsavory urban areas.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Bought mine at Russel BMW. So far, I'm happy with them. Best part was the salesman, he's a real enthusiast, and it really showed during the purchase process.

Alex


----------



## PersonaNonGrata (Sep 27, 2004)

I have to like my dealer because it's the only one around for 90 miles. I hate the after-service CSI call question whether you would recommend them to others. I always abstain because we have no other choice.


----------



## breytonX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

My dealer is BMW Toronto and I can't say I like them, but their service and hospitality are as good as they get. It helps also to have a good relationship with some of the guys there (service and parts). The important thing is the parts guys almost always answer your phone call. At other dealers I always have to leave a message for them to return the call, sometimes a couple days later. Very annoying.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I've been happy with BMW/Austin for service, but wasn't impressed by their sales team.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> I've been happy with BMW/Austin for service, but wasn't impressed by their sales team.


well...can't opine much about their service, as I get it done in Houston (Momentum truly *ucking sux btw,) but I had a pleasant sales experience with BMW of Austin. I will say that Austin did go out of their way to try and fix my early alignment/pulling problems.

If my sales guy is still there (unlikely) and the E90 M3 isn't butt ugly (again unlikely but here's to hopin') I will give them first look.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Kaz said:


> No


Agree. Search some of my previous posts for details. Both the pre- and post-purchase experience have been less enjoyable any of my other dealer purchases.

I don't think BMW dealers are worse in general than any other brand. I love to car show, just for sport sometimes. I've had some of the most aggressive sales people follow me around a lot when all I want is to see a new model. The classic line is "What will it take for you to leave here today with this car?", often before I've taken anything for a test drive. My answer is always "Give it to me for free. Otherwise, I need to think about it." For some reason, they always get really mad  then. My BMW SA was good about just letting me test drive without any pressure. He just mis-informed me about many of the ED details, that I fortunately learned about on the ED forum here. Service is another story. All week to fix a "simple" problem, but at least loaners are available.


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> Agree. Search some of my previous posts for details. Both the pre- and post-purchase experience have been less enjoyable any of my other dealer purchases.
> 
> I don't think BMW dealers are worse in general than any other brand. I love to car show, just for sport sometimes. I've had some of the most aggressive sales people follow me around a lot when all I want is to see a new model. The classic line is "What will it take for you to leave here today with this car?", often before I've taken anything for a test drive. My answer is always "Give it to me for free. Otherwise, I need to think about it." For some reason, they always get really mad  then. My BMW SA was good about just letting me test drive without any pressure. He just mis-informed me about many of the ED details, that I fortunately learned about on the ED forum here. Service is another story. All week to fix a "simple" problem, but at least loaners are available.


The other classic line is, "If I can do $x, do we have a deal today". It's a play on words really. If you want to leave them blank, ask "If I agree to buy this car today, will you agree to sell it to me at cost plus 3 percent?"

I especially enjoy the dramatic description the SA gives of having to go through the upper management to see what "they can do". Like it was amending to constitution or something. There's always a person somewhere else on the premises you feel you should be talking too instead of the sales guy.

I've bought somewhere around a dozen vehicals in my lifetime. It never gets better.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

machmeter said:


> Ha! I never heard or her, but I think you're right. I'm not nearly as thin as her but the hair is almost the same.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73214&highlight=france+forgiven


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Curious Joel said:


> Mine is Tulley BMW in Nashua, NH.


I haven't had any real issues with the service dept at Tulley, but I haven't had to have too much of anything done. Although I liked the sales guy, the recent experience I had trying to buy an X5 (chronicled in the X forum) has soured me a bit on them, especially when I had already bought the 330 from them earlier in the year. Their parts department is fairly reasonable; I buy the BMW oil and filters there and they honor BMWCCA discounts.

I'll probably take my 5er over to an independent BMW service guy in the area for most stuff, and just go to Tulley for the occasional oil change until the CPO warranty runs out on the 5er in June 05. The 3 will keep going to Tulley for all the free maintenance work.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

philippek said:


> Why?


I find is absolutely amazing that a place like Greater LA where there are TONS of BMW dealerships doesn't seem to have a single dealer that is smart enough to take advantage of the fact that they are all, well, lame.

Positive experiences are very rare, and it's basically at the point that everyone just puts up with it. I know lots of people, whether I've met them through Bimmerfest, peronal friends, or people from work that have had dealings with pretty much every dealer out here, and I'd guess 'great' experiences happen once for every 10.

I bought my E46 at New Century after the usual OC places just pissed me off. Sterling literally chased me off their lot, and Shelley tried ripping me off last-minute, for example.

Nick Alexander has a good, cheap parts department, and I've built a good relationship with the parts counter at Crevier. Parts counters at 3 or 4 other places have all been useless.

But I've taken my car for service (one oilservice and an Inspection I (which included new brakes and a new radio), the aux fan recall) at Crevier, and they've phukt things up one way or another every time. Tried Irvine for a fuel sender replacement and they were only marginally better (still unacceptable).

I'm interested in getting the BMW extended warranty because I know something expensive is going to break; OTOH I'd rather have my favorite independent work on it over any of these crappy-ass dealers...


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

wingspan said:


> Fields BMW in Winter Park, FL. Fair deal, ideal salesman: 3 series MT driver, low/no pressure, no hidden surprises on the contract, up front and professional deal.
> 
> Good service so far: One return for a checkup of a possible transmission rattle and got a loaner no problem with appointment. I like the ambience of the waiting room, free coffee and snacks. Car was ready on time said.
> 
> ...


I found their satellite service facility to be very impressive and convenient.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

Curious Joel said:


> Who is your dealer? Do you like their service?


No but it's not their fault. They are overwhelmed. BMW really needs to build better cars.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

AJAX said:


> well...can't opine much about their service, as I get it done in Houston (Momentum truly *ucking sux btw,) but I had a pleasant sales experience with BMW of Austin. I will say that Austin did go out of their way to try and fix my early alignment/pulling problems.
> 
> If my sales guy is still there (unlikely) and the E90 M3 isn't butt ugly (again unlikely but here's to hopin') I will give them first look.


You have not tried Garlyn Shelton in Bryan (and in Temple) for your purchases? Many Houstonians on this board go to the Bryan store for their ED purchases. I found GS to be very easy to deal with compared to Austin. I got the feeling that the Austin sales team was somehwat judgemental about their potential customers. That is to say, one doesn't get much respect if he shows up in a t-shirt/jeans and/or doesn't drive up in a high $ vehicle. They were also pretty upfront in saying they don't discount much and that ED vehicles are retail only.

Anyway, I'm quite happy with GS for sales, and Austin for service. I have not tried GS for service, so I can't comment.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

I've had service done at Crevier. Everything was ok except for the half-hour I spent waiting for them to bring my car out from the back. Way too many cars packed back there.

I went to Shelly BMW in Buena Park yesterday, hoping to test a 330i. I wandered around for a few minutes then asked a service guy where all the sales guys were :dunno: A sales guy finally strolls up; he tells me they don't have a CPO 330ci, just a 330cic. I tell him I don't want a convertible. He brushed me off with "check Irvine, they have more cars" and walks away. I was about two thoughts away from liking a convertible... his loss. Won't go back to Shelly. Should I be offended that he didn't try to sell me something else:rofl:   

-Mark


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Palm Springs BMW

I have purchased two 3 series from them and was treated well. I like the fact I can walk in to look at a car and they will toss me the keys to take a test drive alone with no questions asked.

Service department has been good. They can replace a window regulator in about 45 minutes (of course they have had enough practice).


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

Curious Joel said:


> Do you like your dealer? ?


When I read the title, I thought this thread would be about this:










:bigpimp:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

markseven said:


> Should I be offended that he didn't try to sell me something else


No Mark, a lot of these folks size you up when you walk in the place. I know that they mostly ignore me when I walk in because I never dress like I have money :rofl: When I bought my 330 the salesguy was trying to make sure I could afford the car... when I told him it was a cash deal the keys magically appeared...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

gojira-san said:


> No Mark, a lot of these folks size you up when you walk in the place. I know that they mostly ignore me when I walk in because I never dress like I have money


Hi Pete,

That's what I figured; I've read that other members have had similar experiences. I was wearing a T shirt and cargos. I was dressed the same way when we went to the MB dealer, and those guys were super cool.  :dunno:



gojira-san said:


> the salesguy was trying to make sure I could afford the car...


:tsk:That sucks. I would have bailed out quick. You must have really liked the car/price.

-Mark


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> You have not tried Garlyn Shelton in Bryan (and in Temple) for your purchases? Many Houstonians on this board go to the Bryan store for their ED purchases. I found GS to be very easy to deal with compared to Austin. I got the feeling that the Austin sales team was somehwat judgemental about their potential customers. That is to say, one doesn't get much respect if he shows up in a t-shirt/jeans and/or doesn't drive up in a high $ vehicle. They were also pretty upfront in saying they don't discount much and that ED vehicles are retail only.
> 
> Anyway, I'm quite happy with GS for sales, and Austin for service. I have not tried GS for service, so I can't comment.


Once I determined that the Houston BMW Mafia really weren't dealing at all, mtbscott suggested I start calling around (Beaumont, SA, Temple, Austin.) The Temple guys looked promising at first, but failed to inform me that the deal we struck applied only to the car they had on their lot at the time.

Austin made me the best deal by far, by over a $1K. It was done over the telephone, and I didn't meet the guy until I drove up to put a deposit on the car. I haven't purchased twenty cars or anything like that, but this def was the best experience I have had to date. The fact it was an ///M had nothing to do with it I'm sure


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

It takes 4 weeks to get an appointment for an oil change at my local aloof dealership. That was the case last year and it's the same this year. They go through Service Managers every few months. Wished I lived in Austin.


----------



## jaro (Aug 8, 2005)

no good ones in Chicago. Never go to Perillo...I get great treatment from Loeber Porsche (and MB in the past) but they do not sell BMW's....perhaps they should as it is a class A shop!!!


----------



## sandman512 (Sep 14, 2005)

Habberstad BMW in Huntington, NY (Long Island). So far so good, from my CA to the service dept. (free oil service).


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Great BMW dealer,JMK Springfield,N.J. They realy know how to treat there customers in Sales,Service and Body Shop. .JMK is one of the reasons I stay with BMW's. Good dealers like JMK are hard to find!!!!!!! Put your dealer experiences good or bad on www.dealerrater.com so everyone can benefit from them.
cheers
vern


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Let's see, I bought my '04 325xiT from Sonnen BMW in San Rafael, Calif. (after a tip from Sarafil --- thanks again). We agreed on a price over the phone and John Daniels picked me up at the airport and we did the paperwork at the dealership. They added the UGDO and the Aux-in while I waited and I drove home in it. No surprises, no hassles. OK, I didn't hold out for floor mats --- no big deal.

I have used Crevier for high-priced parts and hard-to-get parts such as my nav retrofit parts, and had no problems with them

I have had my '02 M coupe serviced at Savage bmw ONCE. They "test-drove" it after replacing a MIRROR and I happened to see them zooming back to the dealership. They won't service my coupe again. I had a good relationship with one of their salespeople who has left for Seattle. I buy common parts there because it's convenient. I am having covered service and warrantee work done there on my 325xiT since I don't think it is all that desireable for "joyriding" and they are close.

I had some service done on my coupe at Irvine BMW. No sweat. I'll bring the coupe back for anything under warrantee.

I had the trans changed out (5-speed out and 6-speed in) by Taylor (thanks for the referral, Car_For_Mom). They did good work. I will have them service my coupe, and the 325xiT when it gets out of warrantee.


----------



## tcoz (Sep 10, 2005)

Curious Joel said:


> Who is your dealer? Do you like their service?


Levin BMW in Schererville, IN---Excellent sales & service


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

sandman512 said:


> Habberstad BMW in Huntington, NY (Long Island). So far so good, from my CA to the service dept. (free oil service).


all bmws come with free oil service/maintenance for the first 4 years/50k. not sure why your dealer is telling you it's a "perk". :dunno:


----------



## sandman512 (Sep 14, 2005)

:dunno:


jillyjellyroll said:


> all bmws come with free oil service/maintenance for the first 4 years/50k. not sure why your dealer is telling you it's a "perk". :dunno:


I never use the word "perk" :dunno: 
I was merely conveying that I was happy with the service at the service dept and I was just informing you of what service was performed.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Double Vanos said:


> I love my dealer it offers me excellent service on both sales and service(which is the important one) I guess that it helps that i know all of the upper management on the sales and service sides and they have bent over backwards for me during a few scenarios. But the most thing i care about is SERVICE. I can get an appointment in about 2-3 days tops for anything and i always get a BMW loaner car no matter what time i show up. They have a starbucks coffee machine, fresh fruit, bottle water, Krispy Kreme and WiFi in the waiting area along with a badass Sony plasma widescreen. And most of their Techs are cool as hell especially we i ask about leaving my car in the bay overnight. Hey not bad if you ask me.


BMWofAustin has done a good job so far with one exception. If you are ever sent to John Myrtle then beware! My car was towed in on a Friday and when I went in on Saturday afternoon he (1) couldn't find my car (2) wouldn't give me a loaner and (3) generally could care less about customer service.

I was lucky that my son was peeking around the back and yelled "hey dad, I see your car" so that solved problem (1).

John wasn't going to give me a loaner (BMWofAustin gives free BMW loaners since I bought the car there) because I didn't make an appointment! I mentioned that the car had been towed in on Friday and if I had known that it was gonna die then I would have made an appt! He said that all loaners were spoken for but if I wanted, I could call enterprise and PAY FOR IT MYSELF. I suggested that maybe he coulc set me up in a loaner that was being RETURNED and after about 20 mins he finally decided that indeed he could give me an X3 that had just been returned. 

He basically just wanted to get me out of his cube and had no interest whatsoever in helping me out.

In contrast, Pavel Reyes is my normal SA and he does a great job! He da man! :thumbup:


----------



## jillyjellyroll (Oct 4, 2005)

sandman512 said:


> :dunno:
> I never use the word "perk" :dunno:
> I was merely conveying that I was happy with the service at the service dept and I was just informing you of what service was performed.


ah, sorry, i misinterpreted your post then. glad to hear that you had good service at your dealer. 
:thumbup:


----------



## sandman512 (Sep 14, 2005)

jillyjellyroll said:


> ah, sorry, i misinterpreted your post then. glad to hear that you had good service at your dealer.
> :thumbup:


Not a problem at all. Happy Holidays and a Happy New Year! :thumbup:


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah i had John Myrtle a few years ago and he is really no help at all, all he does is apologize over and over again and gets nothing done. He got upset one day cause i ripped him on the service phone survey and i just replied that it was based on the service experience. My current SA is Kevin and he's been the best ever! He gives me the loaners that i ask for and hes a bimmer fanatic as well. Having an SA that gives a sh!t also helps and if hes a bimmer fanatic even better. :thumbup:



hockeynut said:


> BMWofAustin has done a good job so far with one exception. If you are ever sent to John Myrtle then beware! My car was towed in on a Friday and when I went in on Saturday afternoon he (1) couldn't find my car (2) wouldn't give me a loaner and (3) generally could care less about customer service.
> 
> I was lucky that my son was peeking around the back and yelled "hey dad, I see your car" so that solved problem (1).
> 
> ...


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

After spending some time at the local Lexus dealership, no. Not at all. The service and sales departments at the local BMW 'ship are not even close to being in the same league as those of Lexus. It's really quite odd, considering that the same family owns both the Lexus and BMW dealerships in this town. 

I can tell you this much: the Lexus dealership experience (at least locally) was so impressive that the only thing stopping me from buying their product (mainly the IS350) is the fact that it simply doesn't provide the experience I want out of my car. If I weren't so picky about such things, or if Lexus ever did build a car that can come close to (or even match) the driving experience that BMW offers, I'd probably jump ship in a heartbeat. Of course, I don't think Lexus is really all that eager to take on BMW directly, because their products as they are now already sell very well. They'd be taking a big risk in altering their entire product lineup and design philosophy to match that of the more driver-oriented profile that BMW has.

Mercedes-Benz is really the one most threatened by this, and Lexus' rise has really been far more at their expense than anybody elses.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

My dealer is Passport BMW in Marlow Heights, MD. I highly recommend them, my service advisor, Peter Bradunas, is very knowledgeable, receptive, and truely takes the extra step to make sure that I am pleased as a customer although my car wasn't purchased from them, and is no longer under warranty. I never have any problems in booking timely appts, and most importantly they offer me the greatest discount on parts for being a BMWCCA member.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's another :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: for a Fields dealership. This time it for Fields BMW Lakeland, FL., for those in the Tampa Bay area. 

Sales experience was top notch with CA John Ley. I can't say enough good things about how he made our first BMW purchase so incredibly enjoyable. He is a real professional. 

Got a chance to meet the guys in the parts department and they seemed like a group of guys who really enjoyed what they were doing- a fun bunch to deal with.

Took advantage of their free hand washes and found the group out back very courteous. The car looked very nice when they were done.... "and look Maw, no brake dust!"

Have not used the service department as yet, but loaners are provided. They will even valet a car to your home if you wish.


----------



## Slag (Nov 19, 2005)

Autobahn BMW of FortWorth. I have nothing but compliments for my dealer. Sales and Service have both been top notch. I have purchased three cars from them, and will be buying a 4th as soon as the E92 M3 is released. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ase2dais (Aug 26, 2005)

Curious Joel said:


> Who is your dealer? Do you like their service?


I like sales, but I havent tried my dealerships service yet! hmm 
we'll see!


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Steven B Hinsve said:


> 1) Billions in Souix Falls SD. They are very easy to deal with and you can set your price


I've always wondered what it would be like to buy a BMW in a very low-volume area. I guess you can set your price! Hahaha...


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Bavarian Motor Village in Shelby Township, MI (Detroit). Top-class, five stars all the way. The SAs are first-class and extremely knowledgeable about the cars as they are in their 30's and hot-blooded fanatics. Hahaha... Same goes with the top service guy. Showroom and waiting room are very nice. They also go the extra mile for service and customer satisfaction. Highly recommended.

BTW, they are the number one dealer in customer satisfaction in the United States. That should sum it up.


----------



## ilkhan4 (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine WAS Vista in Coconut Creek, FL. It's literally 5 minutes from my house. They were *okay*, but not great. Until they wrecked my M Coupe (such a long story...), that is.

I take my current car to Lauderdale Imports. Based on their service, I'll probably end up buying another BMW after all, even though it's an hour away from my house. Their sales dept isn't bad either.


----------

